# Etiquette classes for kids?



## Sarah Chalk (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for somewhere that runs proper Western etiquette classes for a 9 year old. Anyone know if that's offered in Hong Kong?
Thanks, Sarah


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*etiquette?*



Sarah Chalk said:


> Hi, I am looking for somewhere that runs proper Western etiquette classes for a 9 year old. Anyone know if that's offered in Hong Kong?
> Thanks, Sarah


You can search the etiquette rules on the internet and then you can teach it to your kids in 1 hr! JW


----------

